# My first Lake Superior splake



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Right off the dock at Copper Harbor.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Got my first and only just like that off the docks a couple years ago. What a beautiful place.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!! During the Great Wind on Saturday, I wondered to myself whether you were up here. Hope the weather cooperated for the majority of your vacation in the U.P.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

My wife and I wanna camp in the Copper Harbour area in August of 2018, we've never been there. We've been told it's a must see place!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If it's still blowing up there, check out the Devil's Washtub!!!!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Josh R said:


> My wife and I wanna camp in the Copper Harbour area in August of 2018, we've never been there. We've been told it's a must see place!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Best time, last week in September to catch the peak colors, BUT you might see some frosty mornings, so if you are tent camping August would be best.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I want Steve to visit me, we need rain badly!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I was there last July, the biting Flies were HORRENDOUS! FRANK


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

This is a fish on my bucket list.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Josh R said:


> My wife and I wanna camp in the Copper Harbour area in August of 2018, we've never been there. We've been told it's a must see place!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


The whole Keweenaw is a must see, especially Montreal falls my favorite scenery in the State.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Right off the dock at Copper Harbor.


You ever catch any of Mark Martin's shows from up there? (Fall fishing) they catch some slabs.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats on the nice fish!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

How cool. That will be a long remembered place and event.
Congrats!


----------

